# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Не действуют ссылки на старый форум.

## airwolf

Не действуют ссылки на старый форум.Нельзя посмотреть,о чём там идет речь.Будут ли приняты меры,или даны рекомендации?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Не действуют ссылки на старый форум.Нельзя посмотреть,о чём там идет речь.Будут ли приняты меры,или даны рекомендации?


Старый форум умер. База данных была импортирована в новый. Ссылки при этом не пересчитываются. Можно только попытаться в ручную подправить... но я этим не в состоянии сейчас заняться...

----------


## Pepelatz

У меня с главной страницы сайта не работает переход на форум... приходится кликать на баннеры справа, где объявления о блогах М. Гуменюка, и так попадать на форум :)

----------

